# Any time frames??



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Okay jut wondering if I'm wasting my time checking on this goat five plus times a day.... she is pregnant right? Was with two bucks for four months. There is a picture today and then one with a side by side of yesterday on the left and a week before on the right.


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

She is a Nigerian Dwarf. She has her winter coat on so it's hard to tell from pictures before and after. Thank you so much so I can not worry so much. It has been really cold this week so I was keeping an extra close eye on her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like she has a little more time to go.


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

She had triplets before so I am excited to see what she gives me this time!!


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

New pictures from today ... poor lady is waddling around.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Shouldn't be too long  but then....she is a doe!


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

NyGoatMom said:


> Shouldn't be too long  but then....she is a doe!


Very true! She has thrown me for a loop this whole pregnancy


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Filled up a little more ... but still waiting


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks like she is getting closer! She is such a pretty girl.


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you! She was really shy when she came to us but has really opened up and is really very sweet now.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She seems about the same stage in pregnancy as my doe - false alarms every few days to keep things interesting :GAAH:


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> She seems about the same stage in pregnancy as my doe - false alarms every few days to keep things interesting :GAAH:


Exactly!! I made it a point to ignore any signs for a good week but then she has started either laying down all day or only having her feet propped up on a tree with stretching. I wish I could just yell out to the yard and ask today?! Instead of following her around and probably being really annoying


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

She is more sunken in today ... actually feels like one tight lig and one gone but who knows. She is probably playing tricks on me.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Following!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She looks pretty wooly. You may want to give her a birthing clip to keep her from getting overly gross during/after delivery. I usually shave the udder, trim the tail and shave the hair on my doe's backside and the back of her legs. It isn't necessary, but it does make it alot easier to keep her clean afterwards.


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh she is pretty fuzzy! I probably will give her a clip tomorrow. She has been playing games so long I keep putting it off because she doesn't like her backside touched but it is looking like I'll have to sooner than later


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Pouring rain today and didn't have a chance to give her a new hair do... closer??? I think it looks like colored discharge now...


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Four!!! 2 boys and 2 girls!!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow congrats! Waiting for pictures!


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Momma is still pretty busy out there but here are some .. bad lighting because I have no power out there...


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Well I lied there is 1 girl and 3 boys. The darkest one top left is a girl and the rest are boys.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute! They should keep momma and you busy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot of babies!! Congrats!


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

It was more than I had expected that's for sure. Of course she picks the night my husband is gone so leaving me and my four month old daughter to help this momma. It was tricky but we all made it and she is a really good mom! The girl is really tiny and I was a bit worried but now she is up and eating so I'll probably have to supplement her just because the boys are so pushy.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Have you decided any names yet?


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Have you decided any names yet?


Yes! My three year old is obsessed with trolls. So we have poppy, creek(top right), branch(bottom right)and guy diamond(black and white)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yippee!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awwe! Congrats!!! TOO CUTE!! :-D


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Better look at them all... last pictures I promise!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They are sooo cute!!!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

What pretty babies!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you guys!!! The littlest one when to her new home where she lives in the house with another goat buddy. The boys are getting big!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness--too cute!!!


----------

